# Dream/bucket list trips



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sitting here in the deep freeze, I’m wondering what everyone might have on their list? It’s New Zealand!


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

My top bucket list wouldn't specifically be a fly trip - GBR for a grander black marlin.

Fly trip - Los Roques (sp?) for bones and scenery


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

The Seychelles used to be at the top of that list, but now I think Mag Bay for marlin on fly would have to be it. One day!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I would like to fish for bones in Molokai.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Future: as many days fishing in MT/WY/CO per year as I can stack up. 

Past:
-Seychelles was the best saltwater location I've ever fished.
-Alaska was likely the best freshwater place I've ever fished.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The Fin said:


> Sitting here in the deep freeze, I’m wondering what everyone might have on their list? It’s New Zealand!


Fortunate to have been there - it's great, not necessarily for the trout, but for the scenery - it is so expansive. It's still trout fishing.... lots of places to do that here in the states.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

Seychelles for GTs....Bolivia for Golden Dorado....Amazon for monster Peacocks...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

TX_maverick said:


> Fly trip - Los Roques (sp?) for bones and scenery


Done it twice - hands down my favorite place I've ever fished. Such a pain in the ass to get to though, especially now. Visa regulations changed the second time I went - you can't get a Visa upon arrival - you have to visit a Venezuelan embassy and provide tons of docs, then surrender your passport which they send to Caracas to get the Visa issued. I drove to Houston from Austin, stayed the night, and visited first thing on a Monday. I got my passport and visa back in about 5 weeks. It was worth it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd say Seychelles, but also Cook Islands for big bones. But if I had to choose, somewhere with just insane shallow water tarpon fishing. Los Roques is good for that when the bait is in.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Fresh water....Kamchatka for huge rainbows
Salty.....Stripers in the surf, NE Coast, sailfish on the fly where ever


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have been very fortunate in my career to fish some truly unique places, including many listed here. It was nearly all work-related (outdoor journalist) so the magazines or hosts picked up most expenses, except tips. 

I never made it to Alaska, however. Had an uncle who homesteaded there in the 1960s, so it's always held a special appeal to me. Hopefully one of these days...


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Good to see a couple of votes for NZ. If anyone is heading here for trout and what some ideas on guides, sing out I can point you in the right direction. 

Me, I'd head back to Eastpoint, Florida to fish with the bro. Miss that place.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> Done it twice - hands down my favorite place I've ever fished. Such a pain in the ass to get to though, especially now. Visa regulations changed the second time I went - you can't get a Visa upon arrival - you have to visit a Venezuelan embassy and provide tons of docs, then surrender your passport which they send to Caracas to get the Visa issued. I drove to Houston from Austin, stayed the night, and visited first thing on a Monday. I got my passport and visa back in about 5 weeks. It was worth it.


Sounds like they make you work for it! I wonder if there’s any chance of going now with the strained relations that we have with Venezuela?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Zika said:


> Have been very fortunate in my career to fish some truly unique places, including many listed here. It was nearly all work-related (outdoor journalist) so the magazines or hosts picked up most expenses, except tips.
> 
> I never made it to Alaska, however. Had an uncle who homesteaded there in the 1960s, so it's always held a special appeal to me. Hopefully one of these days...


I’ve done some trips on photo assignment, “trouble” is, there never seemed to be enough time to actually fish! I got to watch a ton of great fishing!


----------



## silverg hog (Nov 17, 2018)

Alaska
Amazon for Ps and the other crazy stuff
Lower Argentina and Chile for the trout and food/wine
Africa to climb Mount K and then go to Seychelles to fish
Kamchatka
New Zealand

That is my bucket list in the order I think I can accomplish it


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Sublime said:


> I would like to fish for bones in Molokai.


Hope to do this in the next year. Have a friend who has lived on the big island for 40 years who I have visited. Another friend recently bought a condo on Molokai and is currently building a house on Oahu. Have fished Kauai for bones, but everyone there said Molokai is the place to go.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Hope to do this in the next year. Have a friend who has lived on the big island for 40 years who I have visited. Another friend recently bought a condo on Molokai and is currently building a house on Oahu. Have fished Kauai for bones, but everyone there said Molokai is the place to go.


You must have Bonefish on the brain!😂


----------



## Steve_e_B (Sep 13, 2020)

VB Fly Fisher said:


> Seychelles for GTs....Bolivia for Golden Dorado....Amazon for monster Peacocks...


 I’m sure a lot of us here would agree with that! Haha


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The Fin said:


> Sounds like they make you work for it! I wonder if there’s any chance of going now with the strained relations that we have with Venezuela?


Some outfitters still book there, but the cost is ultra expensive for the reality of the actual costs while there. Yes, there is massive inflation in Venezuela, but in reality Los Roques gets most of their goods from Aruba and Bonaire. You can get a room for $150 per night that includes meals. Guides are $350 per day, though that may have went up. You don't need to spend 6k per person for the week.

The first time I went (2011), I did not have any guide booked beforehand. Yellowdog told me "don't go on your own, it is too tough and dangerous" - so of course, I did.  The wife and I went and had a great, safe time. Did some diving too with tarpon, which was awesome.

I luckily met the top guide on the island my first morning and we became friends.

The second time I went back (2017) I booked through a posada there that arranged for someone to meet us in Caracas, take us to a hotel and made sure we got on the connecting flight. Outside of the visa / passport issue, it went like clockwork and I fished again with the guide I met in 2011. Tore it up. The bonefishing there is unreal, but also the tarpon can be really good.

Since then, United no longer flies direct from Houston to Caracas, so you have to connect, more than likely through Panama.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Seychelles is where I want to go or Fiji even though I can fly free on Delta those are still out of my range. Don't need to go to New Zealand I've been to Alaska 3 times and the landscape beauty can't be best plus Leopard Rainbows will pull your string
Also Christmas Island may substitute for Seychelles just the GTs aren't as big. I may have to rethink NZ if they have Tarpon


----------



## GreyGhost (12 mo ago)

I fly fish for bones/permit/tarpon, my wife scuba dives. We have been to Turneffe Island Resort off the coast of Belize. World class fishing and diving, and the resort is fantastic. Although we love the place (been there 6 times over the past 5 years) we would like to try some different locations. Any suggestions for great fishing AND diving??


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Always wanted to go to Bikini Atoll. Its has not been fished often. Would go for the variety of species which I enjoy when fishing. Some bones but not a bone destination. And hit Alaska again but for bows and silvers. Kings were tough 25 years ago and tougher now.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

7WT said:


> Always wanted to go to Bikini Atoll. Its has not been fished often. Would go for the variety of species which I enjoy when fishing. Some bones but not a bone destination. And hit Alaska again but for bows and silvers. Kings were tough 25 years ago and tougher now.


Hey 7! I would think that a 7wt. might be under gunned for Kings? 😎


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

GreyGhost said:


> I fly fish for bones/permit/tarpon, my wife scuba dives. We have been to Turneffe Island Resort off the coast of Belize. World class fishing and diving, and the resort is fantastic. Although we love the place (been there 6 times over the past 5 years) we would like to try some different locations. Any suggestions for great fishing AND diving??


Southern cross club on little cayman island. Good diy wade fishing for bones and permit and great scuba diving. There’s also a lake in the middle of the island that has juvy tarpon the guide at the resort does half days on. 

Also kamalame on a private island in Andros. Huge flat where you can wade all day on your own or hire a guide and do day trips. Scuba diving is one of their things but my wife wasn’t able to go because of the low vis.

There’s not much else where these resorts are…pretty much eat every meal there and stay on property. That being said I would recommend both places for a couples get away.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Definitely more of a diy guy myself. Just something about figuring it out on your own as for the most part the majority of the species we fish for are easily attainable if you put in the time and effort.

Bucket list diy fish on fly for me would be a double digit bone in Florida, a Sail off Florida’s East Coast, and a sightfished legit 25lb+ snook not from the surf.

If I had to pick a guided trip probably golden dorado, just a cool looking fish in a beautiful place.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Would love to make a return trip to Cuba and flyfish offshore for marlin and dorado; also like to have another shot at the many 24+lb permit that me and Phil threw flys at for a week to no avail. Six other skiffs fishing 2 per skiff as well with Anglers 0, Permit for the Win!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey 7! I would think that a 7wt. might be under gunned for Kings?

Ha ha Fin. Used a 10 wt. About threw my arm off. Talachulitna River. Had one on for 1/2 hour. Like a freight train. Once they get down stream its over. Buddy caught a 50 lb. Your from Mass? Up here in NH.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Well, this thread makes me see how boring I am. 
My dream trip would be SW FL & ENP to catch the *Common Snook All-Tackle Length Fly World Record. *My own boat, no guide.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

Steve_e_B said:


> I’m sure a lot of us here would agree with that! Haha


The trip to the Amazon for Peacocks was supposed to happen the past two years, but cancelled, so keeping my fingers crossed it goes through this year. American Airlines still isn't flying direct to Manaus, so this will add an extra 2 days of travel to the trip.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

ryc72 said:


> Southern cross club on little cayman island. Good diy wade fishing for bones and permit and great scuba diving. There’s also a lake in the middle of the island that has juvy tarpon the guide at the resort does half days on.


This is good advice - I've did this several years back. The diving was fantastic (awesome wall dives) and rented a moped and drove around the island, hitting the flats. Good amount of bones, but you need to time the tide right. I also got shots at a few permit, but no luck.

There is also an inland pond that has small tarpon - storms over the years have flooded the island, and brought tarpon onshore. It is dark water, so mostly you are casting to rollers and bubbles, but it is fun. There was a guy there with a john boat and electric trolling motor I went out with, but I doubt he is still there.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Re Amazon and peacock bass....

I was fortunate enough to visit Bolivia a few years back and did smaller peacock bass. No joking, my buddy and I stopped counting at 100 one day (our local boat driver had a clicker that stopped at 99, so he quit counting). There was not anything over several pounds, but the eat is the best part of it. They are not known for being great fighting fish after the eat. We were going through tons of mouse flies - it was a blast.

But.... we ran into some other guys on our way back that did the river for large peacocks. Like 10 to 30 pounders - they said the eat was great, but after the fish would just give up, so they were actually pretty bummed about it (and the cost). We told them about our experience and they said it would have been funner since the eat was the best part.

Golden dorado - I went to Argentina just before the pandemic and fished for the big ones on the Rio Parana. I think any dorado fishing, regardless of size, is worth it. But the large river fishing is tough - intermediate lines, heavy flies and super fast stripping. They are erratic, like rooster fish, moving fast and bashing bait. The are mainly active at dawn and dusk. And they hit HARD. My buddy had a fly line explode on his first first when he set the hook. Unreal. One of the toughest hitting fish I've ever caught.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Paul Mills said:


> Good to see a couple of votes for NZ. If anyone is heading here for trout and what some ideas on guides, sing out I can point you in the right direction.
> 
> Me, I'd head back to Eastpoint, Florida to fish with the bro. Miss that place.


Gotta love their brewery


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Well due to Covid and other bullshit I’ve had to cancel two dream trips to chase GT in Seychelles and Maldives . Will remain on my bucket list .

Argentine Golden Dorado is way up there too.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Im pretty much living my dream fishing Florida Bay in the winters now. 

The only other major exploration/fishing trip/obsession I want to do is go oceanside along British Columbia and run in the rivers for steelhead, or the same thing in the arctic for Char.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Re Argentina and golden dorado - here is where we stayed:






Suindá Lodge | Nervous Waters | Dorado Fly Fishing in Argentina


World-class lodge with direct access to 3,000,000 acres of unspoiled environment. Experience World's most exciting Freshwater Dorado Fishing in Argentina




www.suindalodge.com





Pacu fishing is also really good there. Be warned though, you will gain 10 pounds while at that lodge. The food and wine are fantastic.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Anywhere I could catch bonefish while wading with great scenery. DYI


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Seychelles or somewhere along the north coast of Australia. I'd love to go to Cuba but can't justify spending money there.

If I had a time machine it would be Key West or Homosassa circa early 70s.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

coconutgroves said:


> This is good advice - I've did this several years back. The diving was fantastic (awesome wall dives) and rented a moped and drove around the island, hitting the flats. Good amount of bones, but you need to time the tide right. I also got shots at a few permit, but no luck.
> 
> There is also an inland pond that has small tarpon - storms over the years have flooded the island, and brought tarpon onshore. It is dark water, so mostly you are casting to rollers and bubbles, but it is fun. There was a guy there with a john boat and electric trolling motor I went out with, but I doubt he is still there.


Same here. I love LC.


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

Jason M said:


> Seychelles or somewhere along the north coast of Australia. I'd love to go to Cuba but can't justify spending money there.
> 
> If I had a time machine it would be Key West or Homosassa circa early 70s.


Definitely agree with your time machine my man! The stories I’ve heard and read from that time, in those places, are nothing short of unbelievable. If only…


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Nick728 said:


> Definitely agree with your time machine my man! The stories I’ve heard and read from that time, in those places, are nothing short of unbelievable. If only…


Closest thing to a time machine for Florida in the early days:

Monte Burke - Lords of the Fly

Great read. I'll probably read it again at some point. So damn good.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Drifter said:


> Im pretty much living my dream fishing Florida Bay in the winters now.
> 
> The only other major exploration/fishing trip/obsession I want to do is go oceanside along British Columbia and run in the rivers for steelhead, or the same thing in the arctic for Char.


I could be quite happy with this list. I've caught Great Lakes steelbows, but have never hooked up on a Pacific steelhead. 
I would probably add Atlantic Salmon; we did a trip to the Gaspe' Penninsula three years ago. Great rivers, awesome country, and the DIY part made it downright affordable.


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> Closest thing to a time machine for Florida in the early days:
> 
> Monte Burke - Lords of the Fly
> 
> Great read. I'll probably read it again at some point. So damn good.


Amazing read! My wife got it for me last year and I loved it. Between that and the Millhouse podcast, there’s so many amazing stories to hear. My old man grew up fishing in Biscayne bay so I’ve been lucky to hear a lot of this from a young age. Between Bill Curtis inventing the poling platform to Ralph Delph and his legendary light tackle skills. I love hearing about what these guys were able to do back then.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

fatman said:


> I could be quite happy with this list. I've caught Great Lakes steelbows, but have never hooked up on a Pacific steelhead.
> I would probably add Atlantic Salmon; we did a trip to the Gaspe' Penninsula three years ago. Great rivers, awesome country, and the DIY part made it downright affordable.


I’ll have to check that out!


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Looking at the foot of snow dumped on my deck overnight with more still falling and the thermometer sitting 18F, right now my dream trip is anywhere warm with fish and ethanol of the bourbon variety. Dreck!


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Tierra del Fuego for sea-run brown trout is my most likely to happen bucket list trip. Probably in the next couple of years. The other is a return to Los Roques. I had two trips there when it first got noticed @late 80s or so. Could not have been better. The minute the revolution ends I’m going back. But I wonder if the people will ever be able to throw off the commie dictator.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've caught...on fly...

1) Arctic grayling on the Nenana River in Alaska
2) Wild brown trout on the River Tweed in Scotland
3) Bonefish on the pancake flats off Oahu
4) Wild brook trout in British Columbia

Having access to reds, snook, tarpon, and other species in my home waters around Tampa (and south to the Glades) any other destinations would likely be international.

Two things jump out at me when thinking about big bucket list destinations...

1) Trout in Patagonia
2) Taimen in Mongolia


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope this doesn't come across as bragging (well ok at least not too badly...lol) but I have been blessed to have fished abroad pretty extensively for many years. I finally clicked off the last fish on my bucket list a couple of years ago and that was the Geet in the Seychelles.

The point I want to make is that my list is that. My list. And sure I could tell you about all of the cool places I have been lucky to go to and the ups and downs of each of those but that is not what I am going to say. I am going to say this short and simple.

Whatever is on your list. Make it happen sooner rather than later. Life is short and nobody knows when our number is up. We get caught up in work and the things that take up our time and energy on a daily basis. And those things are important, and NONE more important than family. But if you have a passion then find a way to make it happen. And especially if your bucket list trips have any kind of physical effort involved. 

As one of the guys on my last Seychelles trip pointed out. This place is a young mans game on an old mans budget.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Snipped a bunch out…
> 
> As one of the guys on my last Seychelles trip pointed out. This place is a young mans game on an old mans budget.


The older you get the more sense this will make. ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Here’s my remaining fly caught bucket list I keep on my phone. Every year I knock out one or two. Some I can’t believe are still on the list. I have plans to cross off a few more this year.

1.) Everglades Tarpon
2.) Tarpon from every Gulf Coast State
2a.) Gabon Tarpon
3.) Arkansas Smallmouth
4.) Rooster on foot
5.) Louisiana 40+ lbs Ling
6.) Slovenia Marble Trout
7.) Ibera Marsh Dorado
7f.) Bolivian Dorado
7c.) New Zealand Brown Trout
8.) Amazon Peacock Bass
9.) Bahamas Permit
10.) MT overnight float
11.) Maine brook trout in the fall..or whenever lobster season
12.) Japan Hokaito -taimen or rainbow
13.) Oman permit on foot
14.) Australian permit or cobia
15.) Sailfish - don’t care where


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

TidewateR said:


> Here’s my remaining fly caught bucket list I keep on my phone. Every year I knock out one or two. Some I can’t believe are still on the list. I have plans to cross off a few more this year.
> 
> 1.) Everglades Tarpon
> 2.) Tarpon from every Gulf Coast State
> ...


would you take a Missouri smallmouth?
I might know a guy....


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

List broken in parts. Those I think I can attain within a few years and those that are pretty much pipe dreams, but I'll do if I get the chance.

Attainable

Big Louisiana tarpon
Everglades Tarpon
Permit greater than 15# in the Keys - might as well make it hard
Rooster Fish anywhere
Maine Brook Trout
Giant Alaskan Rainbow on a swung fly, not a bead or egg
PNW Wild Steelhead same as above
Carp in a crystal clear western lake that some friends of mine know about and fish.
Choupique here in y backyard(caught plenty on hardware, none of fly yet)

Pipe Dream List,

GT anywhere
Bump Head Parrot Fish anywhere
Arapaima - Rewa Guyana
New Zealand browns,
Milk Fish anywhere


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Guyana also has good tarpon fishing and is less traveled.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> I hope this doesn't come across as bragging (well ok at least not too badly...lol) but I have been blessed to have fished abroad pretty extensively for many years. I finally clicked off the last fish on my bucket list a couple of years ago and that was the Geet in the Seychelles.
> 
> The point I want to make is that my list is that. My list. And sure I could tell you about all of the cool places I have been lucky to go to and the ups and downs of each of those but that is not what I am going to say. I am going to say this short and simple.
> 
> ...


Man does that hit home... I got to fish Christmas Island when I was 30. Had a good sales job, awesome wife and no kids yet. Sat next to a rodeo cowboy from Idaho on the flight from Hawaii. Never forget him telling me 'Take care of yourself and your body. It's the only one you've got. My elbow will be sh*t by noon each day and I'll be done. You're young so you'll be able to go full gas every day all day."


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

redchaser said:


> List broken in parts. Those I think I can attain within a few years and those that are pretty much pipe dreams, but I'll do if I get the chance.
> 
> Attainable
> 
> ...


@redchaser This summer... I know a guy, all you gotta do is get here.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

dan_giddyup said:


> @redchaser This summer... I know a guy, all you gotta do is get here.


 Yeah I know that guy, he's sketchy AF


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

For me it would be:
Bermuda for Yellow tail snapper
Argentina for Golden Dorado & eye candy
Outer Banks for Swordfish & body surfing 
Cuba for whatever and cigars
Costa Rica for giant snook


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

redchaser said:


> List broken in parts. Those I think I can attain within a few years and those that are pretty much pipe dreams, but I'll do if I get the chance.
> 
> Attainable
> 
> ...


We caught big Alaska Rainbows on regular old wolley bugers swung in the current. I have pictures but their all on slides.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

For those of you that have New Zealand on your list check out Altitude flyfishing.

He is also looking at importing a skiff into NZ in the future so he can accommodate those wanting to stalk a couple of the saltwater species there. Could likely accommodate a hunting trip for deer as well. You can PM me if you want details (keep the Q's of this thread - apologies admins if this is inappropriate)


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

redchaser said:


> Giant Alaskan Rainbow on a swung fly, not a bead or egg


Bet they’d eat a swung hot lips gurgler

I didn’t think one could catch a big LA poon on fly


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> Bet they’d eat a swung hot lips gurgler
> 
> I didn’t think one could catch a big LA poon on fly


The Big La poon on fly is a mythical cryptocatch, like catching bigfoot on a midge.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

redchaser said:


> The Big La poon on fly is a mythical cryptocatch, like catching bigfoot on a midge.


my pipe dream:
Poon, pompano, 3tail and ling in one day


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

That would be one hell of a slam... and if anybody could do it I'd put money on you.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

redchaser said:


> That would be one hell of a slam... and if anybody could do it I'd put money on you.


To borrow from the late great Charlie Daniels - I'll take that bet and you're gonna regret cause while he may be the best there's ever been....even he aint doin that.....lol


----------

